# R-15 Replacement What Did I Get!!



## MIKEMULITSCH (Jan 21, 2006)

I Had Tivo Upgrade In Dec To The R-15 After About 6 Weeks Worth Of Phone Calls And 2 New Remotes They Told Me To Send It Back And They Would Send Me A Replacement So I Got One Similar To The One I Had It Had Like 35 Hrs On It The New (refurbished) One Says It Has 70 Hrs Anyway I Looked Up What It Is And Am Confused It Says : Maufacture Brand 100: Series 2, Ird Model52180, Can Anyone Help Me Wth Question With This One Like Are There Going To Be Software Updates, Like Folders For The Recorded Shows, Or Any Inprovments, Thanks For The Help I Know Ill Get Mike


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

MIKEMULITSCH said:


> Maufacture Brand 100: Series 2, Ird Model52180


That is the DirecTiVo R-10 and the newest model receiver with TiVo in it. It has a 70 hour capacity and already has folders you just need to activate them. Go to the "Now Playing List" and press "Enter" and there is an option there. There should be future updates for the R-10 as it is the newest DirecTiVo to be released.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I do not believe there will be any further DTivo software updates. The R10 runs 6.1. Older Series 2 units have upgraded to 6.2, which is the latest version. The only update some are "hoping" for would be an update to 6.2 for the HR10-250 which is running a very old 3.1.5.


----------



## MIKEMULITSCH (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow Thanks I Did That With The Folders That Helps Alot, Any More Info On This Unit Would Be Greatly Appreciated But Thanks Aot


----------



## Zyeox (Feb 21, 2006)

I wonder why they one let you pick which reciever you want. I mean like from which manfactuer. I know all they do is slap on different name to the reciever whats the big deal to let us choose.


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

Dude this is exactly what I want to happend. My R15 is freaking out and I am fighting to get a tivo unit. I might break down and have a replacement sent and hope it's a tivo.


----------

